# Anyone know Coinstash?



## Phil W (28 October 2021)

I see they have a promotion at the moment, but don't know if its safe?


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 October 2021)

So you want to invest in cryptocurrency and are worrying about safety??  Fundamentally there is no safety as it is not recognized. One day it might be. Wish you luck and only invest what you are prepared to lose.


----------



## Phil W (28 October 2021)

Iggy_Pop said:


> So you want to invest in cryptocurrency and are worrying about safety??  Fundamentally there is no safety as it is not recognized. One day it might be. Wish you luck and only invest what you are prepared to lose.



I understand that crypto have higher risk than others. I only worry about the platform now. I want to choose a trustworthy one.
do you have any reckon?


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

Have found Swyftx to be ok from my usage of their app.


----------



## Phil W (28 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Have found Swyftx to be ok from my usage of their app.



thanks mate!


----------

